# no sound on asus p5pe-vm



## navendugoyal (Jan 27, 2007)

hi everyone i hope anyone can help me

i have just installed asus p5pe-vm motherboard

there is no sound output

i have the latest drivers
latest windows xp
creative sbs 2.1 speakers

my microphone is working properly but there is no sound

can anyone help me ?

soundmax web site says some asus motherboards were shipped with wrong jumper settings whch can cause faulty audio

plz tell me what to do
even my computer vendor couldnt do anything


----------



## gtjr_ph (Dec 9, 2005)

in your asus installation cd theres a driver folder there look for sound max and install it.


----------

